# System freezing (3.2.12) [not solved but improving]

## destroyedlolo

Hello,

Since I've upgraded to 3.2.1, I'm experimenting several system hangs :

no keyboard

 no mouse

 network dead

 it seems not background task running

 if I'm playing a video, the sound loop.

As the system is totally dead, no message is added in the log. The only solution I have is too reboot (hopefully, this machine has a reset switch).

```
chose laurent # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1102.600

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips   : 2205.20

clflush size   : 32

cache_alignment   : 32

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

chose laurent # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 02)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)

00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b Link Layer Controller (rev 02)

00:0c.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW/D / AIC-7881U (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400/G450 (rev 82)

```

And my kernel config is :

```
chose proc # zcat config.gz | grep '='

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="chose"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_TINY_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=1

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_KM=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=y

CONFIG_LPC_SCH=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_I2C=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_CLKSRC_I8253=y

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_CUSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=m

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

The system runs from an SCSI disk attached to the Adaptec controler.

I've checked the memory and didn't found any error.

Any tips to stabilize my system ?

Thanks

LaurentLast edited by destroyedlolo on Thu Nov 15, 2012 4:54 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Dont Panic

Do you do much customization to your kernel configuration?

If your previous kernels are working fine, but your newest kernel is giving you trouble, you may want to drop back try a more generic, default kernel configuration to see if the problem goes away.

----------

## WvR

Are you using a RealTek wireless card by any chance? Since the kernel went 3.x I have been experiencing random freezes whenever I boot into my "wireless enabled" kernel. It is something that is on my to-do-list (and yes, I know about the firmware issues etc but since I mainly use a wired network connection I don't really care).

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

i suspect HW issues, by the lspci the box looks like at least 10+ years old. The motherboards/cpus tend to die in 5 to 6 years depending on conditions.

did you downgrade the kernel to prove it is only the software causing it?

i had one freeze recently with kernel 3.3.0 minutes after i plugged in realtec wifi on usb , but i did not have any wifi in kernel at the time.

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> i suspect HW issues, by the lspci the box looks like at least 10+ years old. The motherboards/cpus tend to die in 5 to 6 years depending on conditions.

 

It is : this machine was sleeping for 6/7 years in a cabinet and was used only once or twice before I started to use it (2 years back).

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> did you downgrade the kernel to prove it is only the software causing it?

 

It's on way, but it will take several days for me to qualify ...

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hello,

I returned back to 3.1.10 and didn't suffer for any instability.

I think the problem is linked with heavy network activity : each time it crashed, I was playing a video from a remote drive thru GVFS, or this machine was participating to a Distcc compilation.

Obviously, I need several additional days to confirm that 3.1.10 is stable ...

Bye

Laurent

----------

## destroyedlolo

Well, after some days, I can confirm my machine is solid as rock with 3.1.10 and hangs on 3.2.1

Now, as it's a full hanging, I don't see how I can debug that   :Confused: 

I hope the problem will be solved within future versions ...

----------

## s_bernstein

Hmm... interesting. I'm also on 3.2.1-r2 and experiencing hang too. Especially during compilation under heavy load and memory usage. I'm using tmpfs for /var/tmp, so compiling big packages uses up a lot of memory. Never was an issue, but since kernel 3.x I've got all kinds of strange problems. Kernel versions 3.0.9 up to 3.0.21 (I didn't try all of them) where completely unreliable. So maybe, there is some wip on some drivers my system needs, that are problematic atm.

----------

## destroyedlolo

My /tmp is on tmpfs as well but /var/tmp is still on disk.

All my hangings were with high CPU load (VLC video playing, compilation, ...) but everything something related to network activities.

Frankly speaking, I don't know if it's due to load, network activities, memory stress, ...

----------

## psheldon

I also had a freeze with 3.2.1, I then had a bright Idea! Reinstall x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev. and all is well again.

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *psheldon wrote:*   

> I also had a freeze with 3.2.1, I then had a bright Idea! Reinstall x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev. and all is well again.

 

On which circumstances ?

----------

## psheldon

On boot. KDM login screen no keyboard or mouse

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

 *Quote:*   

> On boot. KDM login screen no keyboard or mouse

 

that's different to what the guys here are after. Your "hang" is related to xorg-server update that might require you to recompile the xorg-input drivers to match it.

onto the topic. i can remember weird temporary hangs on kernel 3.2.1 lasting like 10 seconds spiking the load. 

it went away after i switched to git-sources 3.3.0

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> onto the topic. i can remember weird temporary hangs on kernel 3.2.1 lasting like 10 seconds spiking the load. 
> 
> it went away after i switched to git-sources 3.3.0

 

I'll do a try when a new kernel will be available, and will communicate the result.

----------

## psheldon

I am sorry I spoke I won't do it again.

----------

## destroyedlolo

3.2.12 is out ... compiling.

Di someone suffering of hanging seen improvement or is it the same ?

----------

## destroyedlolo

Well ...

Installed ... doesn't survived more than 10 minutes during emerge   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dont Panic

I'm starting to agree with Kaso_da_Zmok.  This may be hardware related.

I'd recommend running memtest.  It would be a good idea to eliminate memory problems from the list anyways.

It could also be something else like the power supply or dust build-up on the CPU cooling fan.  Have you looked inside, and blown any accumulated dust out?

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hi,

I already did some memory tests and they didn't detected anything bad.

And this machine is solid as a rock with 3.1.10 ... in fact, problem starting with 3.2

Seems really liked with strong CPU and/or network usage ...

Bye

----------

## psheldon

Oh found this .............

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo pcie_aspm=force   root=/dev/sda3

when searching all over with duckduckgo 

The pcie_aspm=force in grub for the intel i7 southbridge causes it to work just fine and without it it don't.

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *psheldon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo pcie_aspm=force   root=/dev/sda3
> 
> 

 

The system survived as a participant of Firefox Distcc build and while a video was playing.

No problem after 6h of intensive work as well so I think you find it  :Very Happy: 

Thanks

----------

## destroyedlolo

Well, NOT SOLVED.

It crashed today during PHP compilation   :Sad: 

----------

## Dont Panic

If you think the pcie_aspm=force boot keyword is helping, then maybe you should recompile your kernel without PCIE.  There is no way a 1.1 GHz AMD Athlon machine could have PCIE.

Another suggestion would be to switch to the 3.0 kernel.  The 3.0 kernel is still being maintained, but the 3.1 kernel has reached End-of-life (EOL).

Although, since it seems to take days for this error to surface, it is possible that your 3.1 kernel would eventually have hit this error also, but you just didn't run it long enough.

----------

## destroyedlolo

HUM, which option trigger PCIE ?

Anyway, I'll give another chance to 3.2.12 as it's its first crash for days ... and this time, the system hangs during compilation but also when the screen blanker was active.

Long time back, I already had this kind of issue with the screen blanker ... perhaps it is back ...

As I'm doing strong video editing with Cinelerra, it's a good test about CPU load   :Smile: 

Let see ...

----------

## Dont Panic

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> HUM, which option trigger PCIE ?

 

From 'make menuconfig'

```
Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

     [ ]   PCI Express support
```

----------

## LordVan

just skimmed over this thread and thought I just let you know that I managed to solve some issues with my box crashing under heavier load solved by

1) removing some stupid firewire ohci module

2) using notsc kernel parameter ( http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/x86/x86_64/boot-options.txt#103 ) maybe you have some SMP related timer issues too

hope this helps if not .. well was worth a try  :Wink: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Thanks LordVan,

I'll try #1.

But for #2, is it applicable as well as I have only 1 CPU ?

By the way, the system survived yesterday for 15h of intensive CPU work with Cinelerra video editing.

Then I suspect my blanker problem is back and/or an issu when the network is stressed.

Bye

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bad news (for me at least   :Wink:  ) : I had to switch my network to 100 Mb but now, even with 3.1.10 kernel, the machine doesn't survive more than 5' as a distcc participant   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## philip

I may have the same problem,

see

[url] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-935568-highlight-.html[/url]

and

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-936844-highlight-.html

The only old HW in my machine is my nVidia card. It is a G84 GPU on a GeeForce 8600GT card

----------

## destroyedlolo

My problem is not related to the screen saver but linked with activities running on the machine  :Sad: 

It seems CPU load + network load is creating problem, but w/o any log to explore and not way to 100% reproduce, it's difficult to know exactly what is causing the problem  :Sad: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

It seems the problem is solved by putting a missing network driver.

My machine survived days of heavy work under 3.1.10, participating to distcc, and having other stressing network activities w/o trouble.

Since this morning, I upgraded to latest 3.5.7, played video from my network (VLC + uPNP), and doing usual work without a crash.

So it seems I'm back to a normal situation.

It's strange that a missing kernel on a network card that is not used and even not plugged to a network can cause such issues ...

Let see severals additional days ...

----------

## destroyedlolo

The situation improved a lot : after 2 days of intensive work, I got only 2 hanging.

Each time I was playing music using VLC from an internet streaming, and each time the stream were cut (on daily basis, my internet modem has to re-establish the connection ... French Internet Provider rules).

I'm thinking about a bad management of IRQ cascade ... from the sound chip or from the network, I duno ...

----------

## eccerr0r

Pretty much every time I come across a random hanging where *everything* goes dead (i.e., no keyboard, no mouse, screen frozen, no network, etc.), it ends up being power or motherboard (not CPU or ram) related...  And frequently due to bad capacitors on the motherboard or PSU...

Note that it may be possible to "work around" the issue but the underlying problem is still there.

Time to get another machine?

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hello,

I did some revert back and ... I duno : I'm probably facing an hardware problem but the kernel version is meaning full as well. I'm back now on 3.1.10 and did days of heavy work, including network stressing distcc campaign w/o a crash.

I'll stay to this kernel version ...

Bye

Laurent

----------

## asturm

If definitely you've never seen 3.1.10 crashing and can reproduce the bug with 3.2.0, a kernel git bisect over the network stack would be worth a try.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel_git-bisect

https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-bisect.html

----------

## destroyedlolo

I wasn't able to compile GIMP using 3.1.10   :Crying or Very sad: 

I degrated to 3.0.35 and I was able to complete all compilations : I'll do further tests for next path campaign and will do some search when I'll be sure I returned to a stable system.

----------

